
We started and where we are today - praveenscience
https://about.google/our-story/
======
notatechie
Any message you want to give by sharing this? I mean it is a great story, but
any reason to share it now? Just curious :)

~~~
praveenscience
For some reason it started popping up in my feeds, and it's very great to see.
Plus, this is the time, most of them can achieve something in the quarantine
period. :)

